# Best Story of the Year



## citico (May 18, 2004)

> The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to
> express praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to
> the podium. She said, "I have a praise. Two months ago, my husband,
> Tom, had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely
> crushed. The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if
> they could help him." You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in
> the congregation as they imagine the pain that poor Tom must have
> experienced. "Tom was unable to hold me or the children," she went
> on, "and every move caused him terrible pain." We prayed as the
> doctors performed a delicate operation, and it turned out they were
> able to piece together the crushed remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap
> wire around it to hold it in place." Again, the men in the
> congregation cringed and squirmed uncomfortably as they imagined the
> horrible surgery performed on Tom. "Now," she announced in a
> quivering voice, thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the
> doctors say that with time, his scrotum should recover completely."
> All the men sighed with unified relief. The pastor rose and
> tentatively asked if anyone else had something to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCROLL DOWN.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man stood up and walked slowly to the podium. He said, "I'm Tom
> Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I just want to
> tell my wife ........ the word is sternum."
> 
>


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

Great punch line.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Scrotum or sternum, either way, ouch! 

But not nearly as funny as the one about the man in the back pew of the little country church who stood up and publicly confessed his sin of having made love to a goat.

- posted in remembrance of Lewis Grizzard :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Scrotum or sternum, either way, ouch!


Not to rain on the parade, but physically it's pretty hard to get those two parts of the body mixed up.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but physically it's pretty hard to get those two parts of the body mixed up.


ZOOM


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

WOOSH!


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Scrotum or sternum, either way, ouch!
> 
> But not nearly as funny as the one about the man in the back pew of the little country church who stood up and publicly confessed his sin of having made love to a goat.
> 
> - posted in remembrance of Lewis Grizzard :lol:


I don't believe I would have told that one, brother.


----------

